# [Xorg] Quel driver pour une carte intel

## zerros

Bonjour,

J'essai de faire fonctionner mon PC portable HP6530b qui contient une carte intel:

```
xxx@ext-ris [ ~ ] :: sudo lspci | grep -i vga

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
```

J'ai ajouté ceci dans mon make.conf:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel"
```

Et j'ai lancé l'installation de xorg :

```
Installed versions:  1.10{tbz2}(10:14:38 03/06/2011)(input_devices_evdev input_devices_synaptics video_cards_intel....)
```

Lorsque je lance le server X:

```

[   957.985] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge

[   957.985] (++) using VT number 7

[   958.182] (EE) No devices detected.
```

Donc le pilote intel ne présent dans les dépôts gentoo ne prend pas en charge ma carte. Auriez-vous un autre pilote à me suggérer ?

Si je passe en vesa, ça fonctionne, mais en 1024x768.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------

## barul

Tu n'as pas eu besoin de configurer X ?

----------

## zerros

euh, je ne comprends pas la question.

J'ai un super fichier xorg.conf avec :

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   #Driver      "vesa"

   Driver      "intel"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

```

----------

## Poussin

Tu peux donner la sortie complète de ton lspci (avec les options -knn). On va essayer d'identifier plus précisément ton chip vidéo.

----------

## zerros

Voici la sortie complète du lspci. merci poour votre aide  :Smile:  :

```
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub [8086:2a40] (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30dd]

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

   Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a42] (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30dd]

00:02.1 Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a43] (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30dd]

00:1a.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 [8086:2937] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30dd]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 [8086:2938] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30dd]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 [8086:2939] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30dd]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 [8086:293c] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30dd]

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:293e] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30dd]

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 [8086:2940] (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 [8086:2942] (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.2 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 [8086:2944] (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 [8086:2948] (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.5 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 [8086:294a] (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:2934] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30dd]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:2935] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30dd]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:2936] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30dd]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 [8086:293a] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30dd]

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge [8086:2448] (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller [8086:2919] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30dd]

   Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt

00:1f.2 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller [8086:2929] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30dd]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection [8086:4237]

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100 AGN [8086:1211]

   Kernel modules: iwlagn

85:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express [14e4:1693] (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30dd]

   Kernel driver in use: tg3

   Kernel modules: tg3

86:02.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: Agere Systems FW322/323 [11c1:5811] (rev 70)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30dd]
```

----------

## Poussin

Bah en fait, c'est supporté si je ne me trompe (4 series).

Tu as essayé de lancé xorg sans aucun fichier de conf? Tu peux donner le Xorg.0.log complet lorsque tu le lances sans aucun fichier de conf?

----------

## zerros

hummmm. Désolé, je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire pour attacher u fichier alors voici le log:

Sans aucun fichier xorg, je retombe avec un clavier qwerty. Dans le log on voit qu'il tente d'utiliser le driver intel,

mais qu'il n'y arrive pas. Il va prendre le vesa avec lequel je n'arrive pas à dépasser la résolution 1024x768 !!

sniff.

arffff le forum n'aime pas le log xorg. je cherche un autre moyen et je reviens éditer ce post avec le lg complet

[edit] Voilà qui est mieux:

http://zerr0s.net/Xorg.0.log

[/edit]

----------

## Poussin

Si tu savais (je sais, je suis pénible), coller (par exemple dans un pastebin avec wgetpaste), ton fichier de config de kernel ou mieux, s'il existe, le contenu de /proc/config.gz, ce serait cool

----------

## zerros

Pour le log:

http://zerr0s.net/Xorg.0.log

Pour le fichier de config:

http://zerr0s.net/config

Le fichier xorg complet:

http://zerr0s.net/xorg.conf

Voilà  :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

vérifie que c'est modules sont bien charger, voir mets les en dur.

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m, 

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m

Il te manque également CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS

Je viens de remarquer que chez moi aussi c'est une series 4 tiens ^^

Pour info, mon fichier de conf de xorg:

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier      "keyboard-all"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "be"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

```

 Pas besoin de plus  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zerros

Yesssss. c'est déjà mieux  :Smile: 

il ne me reste plus qu'à configurer mon deuxième écran (en fait j'ai l'écran du portable + un écran externe connecté sur un dock). pour le moment ils sont en mode clone.

Y a t il une "bonne" manière de trouver le HorizSync et VertRefresh du portable ?

----------

## geekounet

Ya pas d'écran cathodique sur un portable, t'as pas besoin de spécifier le refresh.  :Wink:  Et dans tous les cas, c'est autodétecté via l'EDID...

----------

